# Xtreme Haunted House Makeover DVD



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone here picked up one of these? If so is there anything on it that we already haven't figured out how to accomplish here? Is it worth it?

-TM


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

We have it - and it was fun to pull out a few weeks ago and watch... handful of little things that we go "yeah - we should try that." But nothing hugely groundbreaking.

I'm easy - I'd probably buy the sequel if they do one - sort of revvss up the mood.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Terrormaster said:


> Has anyone here picked up one of these? If so is there anything on it that we already haven't figured out how to accomplish here? Is it worth it?
> 
> -TM


I've found nearly every video and book on the market has *something* to offer. As haunters, we often times get caught up in being overly technical about things and can lose sight of the simpler, more old-fashioned props and scares. I'm sure the DVD probably has some good stuff on it. Maybe somebody else who's seen it can comment on it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I watched the preview clip and it looked interesting but looked like stuff mostly covered here. Checked out their forums too. One thing I liked that caught my attention is they apparently hacked a leaf blower into an air cannon - nice alternative to using an air compressor.

In the clip I saw them unrolling what looked to be either a huge sheet of plastic or drop cloth and couldn't figure out what the heck they were building with it.

But I agree with Edwood, might be something good just to get ya in the spirit.

-TM


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

And it does just that. I won't ruin the plastic sheet surprise (*my wife liked that)... there is a lightening segment that is pretty cool ~ it amazes me how some people think through props.

Like I said - I'd buy the sequel.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the DVD and there is some neat stuff on it. I used 2 things from it last year the ground breaker and the post ghost and I use wire and foil in all my hands now so that they can be posed or hold a weapon. You can see my haunt from last year from the link below. I will post the pictures and vids here as well.

http://www.hauntspace.com/hpropman


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

There's one or two neat little things you might learn on this DVD, but I think they could have taken a few lessons from Haunt Forum members.


----------



## grump010 (Aug 15, 2007)

Silly question, but do Haunt Forum members get a discount with Big Scream?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

grump010 said:


> Silly question, but do Haunt Forum members get a discount with Big Scream?


Not at this point, though it may not hurt to ask. They donated a bunch of DVDs and CDs for prizes in our current and upcoming contests.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

One of the Biggest things I stress at my FX demos and seminars, about the value of the event, or DVD, or book, Is the simple fact that If you walk away with JUST ONE new Idea, or concept, or just a hmmmm that makes sense. then its well worth whatever the cost of the idea was.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I got them also there are a few thing on there that might spark new ideas on how to set a different look fromtime to time.


----------

